# Sticking bit for Craftsman style door?



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Hi there

Anyone know is there is a specific rail and stile set that is available to make a Craftsman style cabinet door. I really like the style and wondered if there was a bevel of sorts or is it just a case of a simple tongue and groove with no profile at all on the sticking.

I know that MLCS has Shaker bits but I don't know if this is the same thing.

Input is appreciated.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I built a set for our own kitchen from plans in Wood Magazine (I think). Anyway, the rails and stiles (3/4X 2 5/8) have no profile. Just used a through tongue (tenon) and open mortise for the joints. You could just use a T&G bit set, too. Plans called for flat 1/4" QSWO plywood panels, so that's what we used. 
Plans also called for full inset doors as that seemed to be the Stickley style. Those were fun....NOT!


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Gene, so no fancy profile then, makes my life much easier. I really like the style though.

Have a good week.


----------

